# High aquarium lighting question??



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a 100cm x 50cm x 65cm aquarium currently occupied with Frontosa Moba's, but I have found my self staring and working more with my 15G planted tank. So I have decided to convert my Frontosa tank to a Planted tank.

This will be a BIG decision for me, so Im asking if this tank suits for densely planted, CO2 supported, and high wpg.

My question is, what kind of lighting should I use, in order to penetrate 65cm.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is about an 85 gallon tank, so if you had 2.5 watts per gallon, you would use about 200 watts, and that should be with good reflectors, T5 size fluorescent tubes. If you can get AH Supply kits there, a couple of 96 watt kits would be perfect: http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm. For international electrical supply voltages they have: http://www.ahsupply.com/inter.htm.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Hoppy,
It is quite hard for me to get that specific model, but I can find T5 tubes here.

Im planning to grow glossos and some high wpg dependent plants, would the solution be T5 tubes also? Maybe 3x96W tubes??


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Straight T5 tubes, with good polished aluminum reflectors that surround half or more of the bulb, are probably the most efficient lights available. Some ready made hoods don't have good reflectors, unfortunately. I don't have any experience with them to say which ones do have good reflectors. Whether you use two or three 96 watt lights is a personal choice, but I strongly recommend that if you use three, make sure you can turn off at least one of them so you can reduce the light if three is too much.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Personally, I'd go with a metal halide or HQI type lighting. It will penetrate down to the bottom better than the t5 or t8. I have a tall tank like yours and I have to use a lot of t8s to get my high light plants to really grow. I would get 2 MH pendants of about 150W each. Or you can try 2 or 3 of the HQI fixtures. Some MH and HQI come as a kit with one or two t5s as well. Some also have LED "moon lights" for night time viewing. 
Speaking from experience, I've put more money into my t8s than I would have if I have purchased a MH fixture.

-Dustin


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

MH lighting seems more effective, although quite expensive. While doing some search I have come across HQL, high pressure mercury vapor lamps, which sounds like a cheaper system with reasonable light density, any thoughts on this type of lighting?? Do you think it can nearly do the same thing as MH??


----------



## Sly_Marbo (Jun 12, 2006)

A quick note about T5's, if you decide to go with them, make sure they have individual reflectors. (or as many as possible) With individual reflectors, you get about 40% more light.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Sly_Marbo,
Anyone have anything to say about the HQL lighting??


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Would halogen lighting have any benefits to my aquarium? And will it be any good for plant growth??


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i wouldn't go with halogen lights because they produce a lot of heat and are not very efficient. you would find yourself replacing more halogen bulbs as opposed to MH or fluorescent lamps.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Aren't HQI and MH the same thing??


----------

